# [Touch] Is it possible to control where new downloaded books go?



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

When I'm on the main Device screen with my Kindle Touch, it shows my list of collections. When I have a new title sent wireless, it appears on the screen at the end of the list of collections. Is there any way to have the file sent directly into one of my collections rather than having to press on the title and then moving it to a collection through the menu options?

Not a critical thing, but it sure would be more efficient.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim Johnson said:


> When I'm on the main Device screen with my Kindle Touch, it shows my list of collections. When I have a new title sent wireless, it appears on the screen at the end of the list of collections. Is there any way to have the file sent directly into one of my collections rather than having to press on the title and then moving it to a collection through the menu options?
> 
> Not a critical thing, but it sure would be more efficient.


At this time, no, though, from the website, you can now specify the default device for delivery of new purchases. Of course items you buy from a device go to that device.

It is a great idea, though . . . . I'd encourage you to make the suggestion to Amazon.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, Ann!


----------

